# Roko's 2006/2007 Thread



## SkywalkerAC

Where was Roko moved for this season? Can anyone enlighten us on his new team and his potential playing time? How about teammates?

I think we're in a good situation with Roko. He's with a (nother) good team, I believe, and is still very young and talented. He's dying for the NBA but will have to work for it.

Has he played any exhibition games yet this season?


----------



## Scipio

He plays for Barcelona now, a top team in ABC league. Maybe a notch below TAU Ceramica. He's going get extensive playing time at Barcas point in ABC league and in eurolaegue.

Here's some intresting interviews and news from Barca, including Rokos Interview and Match report on Spanish SuperCup. Roko scored 10 points

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/noti..._listado.asp?ambito=basketball&indiceOpcion=3

Obviously the team is loaded with Navarro, Kasun, Vazquez, Basile, Lakovic etc.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thanks Scipio.

Sounds like Ukic is ready to roll. 10 points vs Splitter's Tau Vitoria in the Supercup Tournament.


----------



## Chef

Scipio said:


> He plays for Barcelona now, a top team in *ABC* league. Maybe a notch below TAU Ceramica. He's going get extensive playing time at Barcas point in *ABC * league and in eurolaegue.
> 
> Here's some intresting interviews and news from Barca, including Rokos Interview and Match report on Spanish SuperCup. Roko scored 10 points
> 
> http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/noti..._listado.asp?ambito=basketball&indiceOpcion=3
> 
> Obviously the team is loaded with Navarro, Kasun, Vazquez, Basile, Lakovic etc.



It's ACB, not ABC


----------



## billfindlay10

I am still holding out hope for Roko to be a solid player for the Raptors in years to come. A cobo guard with good size.....you have to like that.


----------



## madman

i wonder if he is gonna come to camp this year? I hope he can get some serious PT in europe this year so we can see what he might be able to do


----------



## shookem

madman said:


> *i wonder if he is gonna come to camp this year?* I hope he can get some serious PT in europe this year so we can see what he might be able to do



Not a chance.


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> Not a chance.


 why? dosent mean he automaticly makes the team, just has a chance to work out and gives us a chance to get a feel for him


----------



## trick

I got dibs on making next year's 2007/2008 Roko thread...


----------



## open mike

And how would you define yourself as a player?

"I like to help my players move. I am getting better at longer throws and going in on the basket. But most of all I am a team player."

i like the sounds of that^ especially the longer throws part


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3WGyAkdjk1c

some highlights from last season.


----------



## billfindlay10

His shot looks better than I thought....I think all he needs is a little more strength an dhe can contribute in the NBA.


----------



## SickGame

How tall is he? In the vids, he looks like he's close to 6'6".
He seems aright, but I'm not sure how well he can do in the NBA judging by both his speed and handles. 
But this is all of a few clips so I can't really determine much.


----------



## cv3bandwagon

SickGame said:


> How tall is he? In the vids, he looks like he's close to 6'6".
> He seems aright, but I'm not sure how well he can do in the NBA judging by both his speed and handles.
> But this is all of a few clips so I can't really determine much.


Good guess! He was 6'5 when we drafted him but word on thestreet he upped an inh and bulked up to 213.


----------



## speedythief

SkywalkerAC said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3WGyAkdjk1c
> 
> some highlights from last season.


There should be a North American embassy in every European country making sure these people are up to date on music, fashion, and pop culture in general. Seeing these highlight clips of European players dubbed over with music by Da Brat and Survivor gives me chills.


----------



## Scipio

madman said:


> why? dosent mean he automaticly makes the team, just has a chance to work out and gives us a chance to get a feel for him


ACB league is about to start and he's under contract for Barcelona. Barcelona is his priority now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Sunday, 1 Oct. Etosa-Winterthur FCB (12:30). ACB League. Round 1

I really do like developing young players overseas and having these different teams to follow. He very well could have a very big season.


----------



## Scipio

Numberwise I wouldn't expect anything big he could win the PG spot for the whole season and develop his playmaking. With Navarro, Vazquez and Lakovic in the team, Rokos primary job will be to run plays for those guys. If he has something like 30mpg, 8pts and 4 a this season that would be huge if Barcelona is also doing well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yeah, by big season I suppose I meant a big season developmentally, in terms of becoming a better point guard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Beaten by Etosa Alicante 58-51 to start their ACB season. Ukic with 5 points.

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/noticias/noticias/n06100109.shtml

Who knows where to get the box scores?


----------



## billfindlay10

Low scoring.....may have been an ugly game.

A box score would be great!


----------



## Scipio

Well here you go

http://acb.com/fichas/LACB51001.php


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/eng/noticias/noticias/n06100804.shtml

7 points in loss against Gran Canaria. Haven't figured out how to track down the boxscore yet.


----------



## Scipio

Go to www.acb.com. Then on the left there is *Temporada 2006-07* section. Under that you'll find Result. y clasiificacion. That open the results for you. Then just click on the match result (points) and boxscore opens.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Thanks.

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51010.php

Ukic with 7 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists in 18 minutes.


----------



## billfindlay10

I would like to see his minutes get up to the 20 plus per game.....it is early though!


----------



## Brown_Balla

we dont really need him now because he'll be back up to back up PG, BC should trade him away for a first round pick...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Barcelona really isn't doing very well, is it?

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51033.php

8 points and 2 rebounds for Roko.


----------



## billfindlay10

Brown_Balla said:


> we dont really need him now because he'll be back up to back up PG, BC should trade him away for a first round pick...


Roko can be a nice guard to add to our depth in a year or two....he has the size of a scoring guard and the playmaking of a point. Never a bad thing to have on a team as a 4th or 5th guard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yup, we're going to need a third guard from somewhere next year and we don't really need a vet to fill that roll.

I also think that our style of play could suit his game very well. His jumper is coming along nicely and he has the speed and talent necessary. 

We might want to keep him with Barcelona or we could bring him over at a reasonable price, depending on our other needs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51043.php

Nothing from Roko in Barcelona's latest win.

8 points in previous loss to Estudiantes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/stsacum.php?cod_equipo=BAR&cod_competicion=LACB&cod_edicion=51

ACB stats for Barcelona.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51046.php

8 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists for Roko in Barcelona's recent win.


----------



## Victor Page

I think Roko is a potential hall of famer - we should leave him in Europe for 3 more years (to keep him a secret) and then unleash him on the NBA when the Raps are ready to seriously contend.

I heard Dwayne Wade played pick up ball with Roko when he was on vacation in Spain and was quoted as saying "that dude is sick ....when he comes to the league, it's over."


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51055.php

8,3,1 in latest defeat against a Splitter-less Tau.

His ACB averages looking pretty good for 16 minutes. 6th on the team in their value rating. 7 points (31% from 3, 54% from 2, 85% from line), 2.1 rebounds, 1 assists (pretty low, yes).


----------



## billfindlay10

Assist numbers are always low in Europe.....his percentages look solid, but I would like to see minutes per game go up.


----------



## Victor Page

I think we should sign Roko to a max extension - just to tie him up for the long haul. $14 mil. could be a bargain for Roko on 2008 when he's averaging 14 assists per game and shooting the lights out.

I bet 98% of us wouldn't recognize Roko if he knocked on our door - imagine how excited we'll be when he gets here!


----------



## billfindlay10

Victor Page said:


> I think we should sign Roko to a max extension - just to tie him up for the long haul. $14 mil. could be a bargain for Roko on 2008 when he's averaging 14 assists per game and shooting the lights out.
> 
> *I bet 98% of us wouldn't recognize Roko if he knocked on our door * - imagine how excited we'll be when he gets here!



I would....he is kind of funny looking :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51069.php

8 points (seems like he's always scoring 8 points), 1 reb, 3 assists. His value rating of 14 was 3rd on the team in a blowout win.

He actually got to the line 8 times but only made 3.

Barcelona is 3 and 0 in Euroleague play, leading their division (group C). Don't have the boxscores yet...


----------



## billfindlay10

SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51069.php
> 
> 8 points (seems like he's always scoring 8 points), 1 reb, 3 assists. His value rating of 14 was 3rd on the team in a blowout win.
> 
> He actually got to the line 8 times but only made 3.
> 
> Barcelona is 3 and 0 in Euroleague play, leading their division (group C). Don't have the boxscores yet...


Thanks for the update Sky.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=BAR&pcode=CJA

Roko's euroleague stats thus far.


----------



## bbplayer

video interview from ukic and kasun. it is on croatian but you can see some nice plays from roko and one sick assist to marko banic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJl1K-XTPwo


----------



## madman

SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=BAR&pcode=CJA
> 
> Roko's euroleague stats thus far.


 not exactly tearing it up is he


----------



## SkywalkerAC

madman said:


> not exactly tearing it up is he


no, but he's not exactly ****ing the bed either. he's producing in his limited minutes. 4.7 points, 1 rebound, and 2 assists in less than 14 minutes is respectable for euroleague play.


----------



## Victor Page

If I went onto a Real Madrid site, for example, and started posting rave reviews of a young soccer player getting limited minutes for the Toronto Blizzard in the Canadian Soccer League, and inferred that said bench warming Canadian soccer player will make an impact in an elite soccer league overseas, I'd be widely described as a mental case.

Yet, here we have the Roko fan club giving gullible Raptor fans hope that an impact player is on his way and no one blinks? 

The NBA is by far the best basketball league in the world - any European players with an ounce of talent are already in the league.


----------



## speedythief

Victor Page said:


> If I went onto a Real Madrid site, for example, and started posting rave reviews of a young soccer player getting limited minutes for the Toronto Blizzard in the Canadian Soccer League, and inferred that said bench warming Canadian soccer player will make an impact in an elite soccer league overseas, I'd be widely described as a mental case.
> 
> Yet, here we have the Roko fan club giving gullible Raptor fans hope that an impact player is on his way and no one blinks?
> 
> The NBA is by far the best basketball league in the world - any European players with an ounce of talent are already in the league.


Why do you have such issues with this thread?

You've spent three posts trying to derail it. Just give up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Victor Page said:


> If I went onto a Real Madrid site, for example, and started posting rave reviews of a young soccer player getting limited minutes for the Toronto Blizzard in the Canadian Soccer League, and inferred that said bench warming Canadian soccer player will make an impact in an elite soccer league overseas, I'd be widely described as a mental case.
> 
> Yet, here we have the Roko fan club giving gullible Raptor fans hope that an impact player is on his way and no one blinks?
> 
> The NBA is by far the best basketball league in the world - any European players with an ounce of talent are already in the league.


You do know that Roko has already been drafted into the NBA right?

He's young and talented and has played a backup role for two of the better clubs in Europe. 

We're going to need a third guard for a small salary as of next year (the same year that Roko's buyout becomes $0 I believe) and young Ukic seems to fit the bill. 

Either way it's nice to have player's rights and follow their progress.


----------



## billfindlay10

Not to mention Roko is playing a role...not playing as the star of the team.....look at Jose, he has been a nice pick up out of Europe, and he did not have huge numbers there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=bar&pcode=CJA

Roko's Euroleague stats so far.


----------



## open mike

Through six games he has a 7:1 Assist to turn over ratio and is shooting 50% from three :worthy: Bring him over NOW


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51127.php

Roko plays well in Barcelona's latest victory. 11 points and 5 assists.

The kid can shoot- he's now 58% from 3 in the ACB league and 45.5% in Euroleague. 

He had 5,3, and 2 assists in 15 minutes, last euroleague game.


----------



## ABargnani

not too shabby. thanks for the update on roko


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=120&clubcode=bar&pcode=cja

Roko with 4 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists in 18 minutes. Easy win over the struggling Zalgiris, Winterthur is now 8-2 in Euroleague comp and second to CSKA in Group C.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51142.php

8 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists.


----------



## shookem

SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51142.php
> 
> 8 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists.


Nice stat line. Seems like maybe he got a little more time in this one or at least was more efficent while he was on the floor.

Thx SkyWalk.


----------



## TRON

Hope he's been hitting the weight room, he has a nice skill set, just needs to get stronger


----------



## billfindlay10

I like the fact that he is shooting the ball well. I would love to see him over here this summer, even if it is just for the summer league.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Looks like he's doing really well over there. It would be good if we can bring him over here for next season. darrick's contract expires this year and he should be moved to the coaching staff. That clears the way for a third point guard and gives him time on the bench to adapt without having the added pressure to contribute immeadiatley. Things are really looking good for the future of this franchise.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Looks like he's doing really well over there. It would be good if we can bring him over here for next season. darrick's contract expires this year and he should be moved to the coaching staff. That clears the way for a third point guard and gives him time on the bench to adapt without having the added pressure to contribute immeadiatley. Things are really looking good for the future of this franchise.



*Nice Post and 100% agreed, this franchise hasn't felt so good in years.:clap: 

Roko has a sweet stroke video's on youtube prove the kid can definately shoot the ball. Maybe he is what this team is lacking at the moment = a consistent three point shooter (No Bargs dont count)

Thanks for the updates.*

_Porn_


----------



## SkywalkerAC

roko continues to produce in limited minutes.

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51155.php

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=bar&pcode=CJA


----------



## shookem

I like the 42.9% 3PT and the 2.1 apg in Euroleague but the 57.1% FT is pretty bad.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

yeah, pretty small sample though.


----------



## ballocks

with players like roko, i wonder: does he see his future in the nba to be as important as we do? i can only speak for myself but i rarely care what a player is doing overseas- just being honest here- aside from how his performance would impact _our_ team once he comes over.

i wonder if roko sees himself as simply being in the queue for his 'real' career (for lack of a better term) in the nba, or whether he's not entirely committed to either team/league/side at the moment. could he maybe be entertaining the possibility that he'll choose to stay there for his entire run, and _never_ come over? i just don't know. i'm sure we have more money to offer but it's still far far away, geographically, and i know of some common citizens who wouldn't dare stray across the ocean for work even if it brought a boatload of cash in return. 

if roko's playing for the raptors, so to speak, even today, i'd be interested to know. i just wonder how much value european second-rounders, for example, _really_ place on their futures in the nba.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC

well, at last report he was an NBA junkie that was watching all the raptor's games. that was some time ago but you'd think he'd be even more excited about toronto these days.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Again, Roko just isn't getting the minutes. Really wish he could have been a starting point for someone this season.

Barcelona's recent euroleague loss: 

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?&gamecode=154

Euroleague stats:

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=bar&pcode=CJA

ACB win:

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51169.php

ACB stats:

http://www.acb.com/jugador.php?id=B7R


----------



## SkywalkerAC

9 points, 3 rebounds, and 1 assist in latest ACB win over unicaja.

http://www.acb.com/fichas/CREY71002.php


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Pretty good line in Barcelona's latest ACB win.

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51184.php


----------



## SkywalkerAC

5 points, 4 assists last game.

http://acb.com/fichas/LACB51195.php


----------



## SkywalkerAC

"Few players in the whole continent share the one-on-one abilities of 6-5 PG Roko-Leni Ukic"
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1462
From draftexpress's final-four preview article. 

note: that's the only mention of him in the article.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Very quick production from Ukic in Barcelona's latest ACB win:

http://acb.com/fichas/LACB51199.php


----------



## lucky777s

On the draftexpress site under international ball there is an article on drafted players in the Spanish Cup.

Here is the bit about Ukic:
---
"Flashes of brilliance, perhaps more intense and numerous than usual, highlighted Ukic’s performance for Winterthur F.C.Barcelona as he helped his team conquer the Cup. Still, the Croatian point guard couldn’t get rid of some of the bad habits that have been hurting his playing level at the top ranks of European basketball. Roko’s skill level is simply jaw-dropping in many departments. The way he quickly slashes towards the basket, the quality of his reverse moves, how he get rids of his opponent in one-on-one situations...it’s all a thing of beauty. Ukic provided valuable points for Barcelona, taking advantage of his penetrations in the first two games and knocking down a couple of three pointers in the final. The wild three he netted at the buzzer to close the third quarter and bring Barcelona’s lead back over the 10-point mark again was particularly important. Roko shined as well in the defensive department, taking full advantage of his physical gifts, such as his wingspan and lateral quickness.

However, we can’t ignore how he struggles distributing the ball. Sometimes it takes him too much time bringing the ball up-court, which puts pressure on the set offense. Other times, it’s just that he overdribbles incessantly before passing it. A good point-guard doesn’t allow the ball to stop, and if he’s not going to create the advantage by himself, he looks to create the best possible offensive flow, and that means to free the ball up as quick as possible and in the best conditions. That first pass to the wing guy (in case it’s the desired option) should be automatic. This doesn’t happen with Ukic, and too often he’s just forced to play one-on-one or two-on-two to solve the possession as the shot clock is running out and he still hasn’t found a good option. Besides, he stays a bit static whenever he’s off the ball, so he rarely contributes to the fluidity of the offensive game. However, these are flaws he should be able to fix with experience and maturity.

Anyway, his more individual-oriented playmaking approach perhaps suits better with the NBA game than the European, even if improving in this regard will certainly help him wherever he plays. Still, the EuroRaptors are not precisely your typical NBA team, and it’s not clear they are interested in bringing him over at this point. "
---

The overdribbling is an interesting comment because it is being made from a Euro perspective. Imagine how this guy would rip TJ for his wasting of the clock at times and bad shot selection.
HIs game definitely seems more suited to the NBA which is where he wants to be.

You start to think that Roko could easily be our 2nd PG behind Calderon and make TJ trade bait in another year. That would give us good size at PG. Problem is that Roko will need a year of good PT to make the adjustment and with the Raps looking to become a top playoff team the time might not be there to make it happen.

At a minimum we need to showcase him here in order to get good value in a trade.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Will be especially difficult to find minutes for Roko with Dixon now on the roster.

Boxscore from Barcelona's last Euroleague top-16 victory:
http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=198&clubcode=bar


----------



## speedythief

SkywalkerAC said:


> Will be especially difficult to find minutes for Roko with Dixon now on the roster.
> 
> Boxscore from Barcelona's last Euroleague top-16 victory:
> http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=198&clubcode=bar


Thanks for these updates, Sky.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

speedythief said:


> Thanks for these updates, Sky.


you should know that I leave out quite a few games.

check out http://www.euroleague.net/main/teams/showteam?clubcode=BAR for all the euroleague scores.

Latest ACB win:
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51199.php

A value rating of 14 in 14 and a half minutes!


----------



## Crossword

SkywalkerAC said:


> A value rating of 14 in 14 and a half minutes!


Holy **** that's almost a value rating a minute! Wait... what's a value rating?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Holy **** that's almost a value rating a minute! Wait... what's a value rating?



I don't really know. Some amalgamated stat.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Barcelona's latest ACB game: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51235.php

Euroleague final 4 starts on the 3rd I think.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Barcelona loses first of two play-off games against Unicaja.

Roko had 10 points, 4 assists, and 2 steals in 20 minutes.

http://www.euroleague.net/main/results/showgame?gamecode=220&clubcode=bar


----------



## shookem

Awesome. He seems to be averaging about five more minutes a game in the top 16 and playoffs. It's gotta be good news that he's getting more burn.

.50 from three and the most assists on his team in the last game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51262.php

11 points and 2 assists for Ukic in Barcelona's latest ACB win.

Their opponent features Rudy Fernandez and none other than Robert Archibald.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51280.php

Good game from Roko in Barca's win over Unicaja - 9 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists in 25 minutes, picking up the slack for their MVP J.C. Navarro, who had 0 points.


----------



## Porn Player

i see alot of ACB action on the european sports channels and i never see roko... probably 'cos barca never seem to be shown after madrid and unicaja and the others starting playing awesome but still i will let you guys know what i think when i finally catch him!!

archibald is a beast out there by the way :biggrin:

i would love to see Col bring over Scola that guy is flat out an NBA player!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/noticies/basquet/temporada06-07/05/n070512100396.html

Quarterfinal action starts tomorrow - best of 5 series against Girona. FCB has homecourt.


----------



## Benis007

updates are much appreciated everyone. keep em coming.

too bad we don't get more international b-ball televised here in the great white north.


----------



## Mr_B

you can catch some international b-ball from time to time on soapcast


----------



## shookem

I catch a fair amount on RapsTV.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Winterthur wins first quarterfinal match. Ukic with 11 off the bench in 14 and a half minutes. 

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51310.php

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/noticies/basquet/temporada06-07/05/n070518100709.html


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Winterthur wins first quarterfinal match. Ukic with 11 off the bench in 14 and a half minutes. 

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB51310.php

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/noticies/basquet/temporada06-07/05/n070518100709.html


----------



## Porn Player

Didnt manage to catch any of the Barca action damn sport channel aired the Real Madrid V Valencia game,,, and guess who was playing... a certain jerome moiso!!! we seem to have an abundance of ex players in the spanish league.

Hopefully will catch a damn Winterthur game soon I NEEEEEEED to see Ukic in action


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Ukic with 2 assists and 1 rebound in Barca's win, to go up 2-1.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Barcelona advances to the semis against Roko's old team, Tau Ceramica. Roko logged almost 18 minutes in the victory but stats show 5 points on 2 for 3 shooting and not much else.


----------



## shookem

Still, I'd rather him still be playing in these games than sitting at home.

Will he play for his NT this year?


----------

